# magic knot



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried this and it works. and no ends to weave in..


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201043570835340435/


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

donna873 said:


> not sure why it didn't come up as a link, if you copy it and paste it it will work


You need to remone the "s"



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201043570835340435/


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201043570835340435/

Without the 's'

You beat me by 1 second.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201043570835340435/

Remove the "S".


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

If you remove the s it should work.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201043570835340435/

use magic knots all the time. It saves such a lot of hassle.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I found it doesn't work real well with bulky yarns. The knot works its way to the front. I use the Russian Join for bulky yarns, or if its 100% wool, the "spit and rub" method.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

awww I didn't catch that s in there, thank you



Mejarrett said:


> You need to remone the "s"
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/201043570835340435


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I love the magic knot for joining yarn, I know there are many that disagree with this method, but to each his or her own.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is a written diagram


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome, I like the diagram. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been using this method for years! learned it at DuPont in the 70's when I worked in their fibers plant making rug yarn. same knot was used in the fine yarn area as well. should work for any fibers (unless really slippery). just a thought.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Use it all the time. Just be careful with "slippery" yarn as it can work itself out! :roll:


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

...or use my go to favorite, the braided join...






I even learned a new variation of the braided join watching this video. It is almost a combination of Russian and braided, a technique particularly suited to joining a new color.

I am quite impressed with this method. It is an improvement over what I have been doing and I think it is well illustrated even though the work does drift out of the top of the window a little bit.



Mejarrett said:


> I found it doesn't work real well with bulky yarns. The knot works its way to the front. I use the Russian Join for bulky yarns, or if its 100% wool, the "spit and rub" method.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have tried it and will not use it again, except in cotton dishcloths when I am using up scraps. By pulling the yarn tight you change the structure of the yarn at that point, so it i thinner right before the knot, the knot always makes it's way through to the front of the knitting after a few washings or using, it is still a knot and can come undone and you are left with no end at all to fix it with. 

Why would you spend $$$ on yarn for a project and then do a knot like this where you cut the ends right at the knot and risk having a hole if it comes apart. Many will say they like it too, but I don't feel that good knitting should have knots. this is an ongoing topic here, we've seen it many times and you will find many threads if you do a search for magic knot at the top of any page.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

This is pretty interesting. I had never seen it before. I. recycle lots of yarn and have seen many items disguarded because the joins come apart ,so the short cuts would worry me. I will probably give it a try on something small though.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

love that join .


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Donna873 thanks. Love your bear on your avatar.It has to be one of the prettiest purples I have seen.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I swore by the magic knot. I never had a problem with it coming undone. It is a solid knot. But then a few weeks ago I decided to challenge myself and try the Russian join. Well, the Russian join has become my favorite. Never again will I have another knot in my knitting.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Wonderful-will be using this from now on !


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for the info I can use this


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I am knitting a garment with a part ceramic yarn. It is the creepiest, crawliest, slickest, most aggravating yarn possible. Do you think this join would hold with that type yarn? I'm really worried about the joining ends of a new ball staying. I considered Russian Join and today I saw this. Do you have any helpful ideas bearing in mind the beautiful but most aggravating yarn I'm using?


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank You!! :thumbup:


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

What is ceramic yarn? I have never heard of it and google does not bring up anything about it?

As to which join to use, the slicker, more long, long, silky the fibers involved the more likely a join is to pull apart under pressure. I think I would try the modified braided join that is sort of hybrid between russian and braided and would make sure I had a long overlap.

The pattern of the item you are knitting can be a factor as well. If possible, place the join in an unobtrusive place so that it does not stand out. Some items have more spots like that than others.



BamaBelle said:


> I am knitting a garment with a part ceramic yarn. It is the creepiest, crawliest, slickest, most aggravating yarn possible. Do you think this join would hold with that type yarn? I'm really worried about the joining ends of a new ball staying. I considered Russian Join and today I saw this. Do you have any helpful ideas bearing in mind the beautiful but most aggravating yarn I'm using?


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought this yarn at my LYS. It is 95% visvose and 5% ceramic. It is made in Italy and the label says Needful Ceramic. It is lovely to look at and a pain in the rear to work with. I've tried to de-ply a strand to see the best join to use, and it seems to be more of a crochet chain than an actual ply. I know any knot I use will come undone as creepy, crawly as it is, so I don't know how I'll make this garment stay in one piece. Woe!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

From your description it sounds as if taking two LONG tails, looping them around each other (sort of like a Russian join) and then holding the doubled back strands very carefully together as you knit that section might be your best method.

If there is nothing 'grippy' about the actual structure of the yarn filaments and you can't split it (which would be the case with a chain) then it comes down to the some kind of 'overlap' kind of join. You could just do a simple overlap and knit both strands together over five or six stitches but I think that wrapping the strands around each other first would be even more secure.

The other suggestion is to contact others on Raverly who have completed projects with this yarn to see how they joined on new balls.



BamaBelle said:


> I bought this yarn at my LYS. It is 95% visvose and 5% ceramic. It is made in Italy and the label says Needful Ceramic. It is lovely to look at and a pain in the rear to work with. I've tried to de-ply a strand to see the best join to use, and it seems to be more of a crochet chain than an actual ply. I know any knot I use will come undone as creepy, crawly as it is, so I don't know how I'll make this garment stay in one piece. Woe!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for putting this in topic



beaz said:


> Here is a written diagram


----------



## MrsF (Oct 24, 2013)

love this join, works very well (I'm more of a crocheter)


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> ...or use my go to favorite, the braided join...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried this with a bulky weight yarn, works great! Thank you for the link!
:thumbup:


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you for your helpful suggestions and hints, and from what I've researched I think my best bet will be to use the magic loop join and NOT trim the ends. I will leave longish ends and knit them into the garment. A little insurance goes a long way!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

This looks to me like a knot that is used in Macrame.?????


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

This looks fantastic however, wondering how to join in the middle of a row. Any hints?
Thank you for sharing.


donna873 said:


> I tried this and it works. and no ends to weave in..
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/201043570835340435/


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> I love the magic knot for joining yarn, I know there are many that disagree with this method, but to each his or her own.


I love it too BUT the yarn has something to do with it. I have done it many many times and once when I had a slippery sock yarn, it did not work, but I still use it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

dogLVR said:


> This looks fantastic however, wondering how to join in the middle of a row. Any hints?
> Thank you for sharing.


Check the video tutorial. It shows using the knot in the middle of a row. It's not bulky and doesn't seem to show. I have used it on bulky yarn and it wasn't really noticible. I have seen to many yarn ends pop up to feel secure with anything but a knot. The Russian and braided joins should be "pop-up free, but weaving in loose ends really doesn't work.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Check the video tutorial. It shows using the knot in the middle of a row. It's not bulky and doesn't seem to show. I have used it on bulky yarn and it wasn't really noticible. I have seen to many yarn ends pop up to feel secure with anything but a knot. The Russian and braided joins should be "pop-up free, but weaving in loose ends really doesn't work.


Weaving in loose ends doesn't work? I have been knitting for over 60 years and have never had anything come undone after weaving in the loose ends. Usually when I try to unravel a garment that I've made I cant find the ends they are hidden so well.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mejarrett said:


> I found it doesn't work real well with bulky yarns. The knot works its way to the front. I use the Russian Join for bulky yarns, or if its 100% wool, the "spit and rub" method.


I agree. I use the spit and rub method for all my yarn.


----------

